# Target Halloween 2019



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

Hey everyone!! Target has come out with some of their preorder stuff!! I’m so excited and couldn’t wait to share!
There are pages upon pages of new merchandise so definitely check out the Target site. I just typed in Halloween in the Target search bar and sorted the results by newest.
Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Love that little animated pumpkin with the vines!

They have some cool stuff this year.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

The singing pumpkin vines looks cute.


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

Yeah really! It's tempting to get one of each! 



Illysium said:


> Love that little animated pumpkin with the vines!
> 
> They have some cool stuff this year.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Ghoulish Garden










Moonlight Bash










Pumpkin Parlor


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

Ah yes, time for my seasonal jealousy that we don't have Target in Canada ? I love the "Biting blossoms" one!


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

JoyfulCrow said:


> Ah yes, time for my seasonal jealousy that we don't have Target in Canada ? I love the "Biting blossoms" one!


Oh no! But I think they actually ship to Canada ?


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

mortiaddams said:


> Oh no! But I think they actually ship to Canada ?


They do, but the cost for shipping is usually a bit high for me.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

If I had the money and the space, I think I'd get about 90% of the "Pumpkin parlor" items! I'm very curious about the animated pumpkin/cat they have on the site and hope I'll get to see it in stores.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Here’s all the new animated items for anyone curious:


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

These animated items are repainted or simply releases from last year.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Some additional new items


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Some great new items again this year. The prices certainly are not bad, either.

Here is the full rundown of collections. Just scroll down a bit to see them all.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Target has outdone themselves this year IMHO! I, too, am a fan of the Pumpkin Parlor collection. I preordered the following for delivery end of August:


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Ohhhhhh I really need those Venus flytraps!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

And then custom fees... ?



JoyfulCrow said:


> They do, but the cost for shipping is usually a bit high for me.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Illysium said:


> Ghoulish Garden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seriously cannot wait for all those lame school supplies to move out of the seasonal area so I can play with this new stuff . Thanks for posting!


----------



## CH31 (Jul 10, 2017)

I really like the ghoulish garden collection. I do wish the tombstones for this year didn't have so much color though.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Love this since we haven’t quite pulled the trigger on a projector.



https://www.target.com/p/philips-3d-ghost-woman-halloween-led-motion-projector/-/A-53432550



Also think this is a pretty decent deal.



https://www.target.com/p/66-34-led-ghoul-glowing-head-with-white-gauze-decorative-halloween-prop-hyde-and-eek-boutique-8482/-/A-54379762


----------



## debbiedowner67 (Sep 13, 2015)

OML they have some cute stuff this year.

Im really digging the pumpkin with the barb wire.. It would be so easy to copy. 

I will definitely be buying the animated pumpkin with the venus fly trap. 



https://www.target.com/p/vines-painted-halloween-pumpkin-medium-cream-orange-hyde-and-eek-boutique-8482/-/A-54386903#


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I am really loving the Charles Addams vibe - cartoonish but still creepy! I may have to get a few of these this year! Seeing some actual new stuff too. LOVE the Ophelia stone!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I am really loving the Charles Addams vibe - cartoonish but still creepy! I may have to get a few of these this year! Seeing some actual new stuff too. LOVE the Ophelia stone!


Ophelia Payne......LOVE it! ?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Now starts a good time to pull out those free with purchase Target Gift Cards they have been handing out for certain items they are promo'ing each week and start using or adding to your gift card collection for something later. Looks like some cute things this year.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

There’s also these


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ghostbust99 said:


> There’s also these
> View attachment 713877
> 
> View attachment 713878


You know, that skeleton DJ with that Atmos DVD where the monsters dance would make the cutest little Halloween party theme.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

Not feeling any of Targets 2019 lineup.


----------



## ozaz (Apr 26, 2016)

Wonder if Target in Australia will get any of these items? Sadly I doubt it 

This is it at the moment https://www.target.com.au/c/halloween/W738443


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Can't wait to see what else they come out with. I see they have another talking board tray.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Help, I've fallen in love with their little mini mantle/fairy garden Halloween offerings. If I'd found them before the stuffed Witch and Cat, I'd probably have skipped that set and gone for the mini versions but now I keep putting them into my cart and taking them out.

...wait, is Australia's only offering so far a pair of socks? That's so frustrating!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Yep, Ima need that black frog for my witch them this year!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh no...new BIRDS!! At least it's a 3 pack this time.
*


https://www.target.com/p/3pk-moonlight-bash-halloween-decorative-fabric-bird-figures-hyde-and-eek-boutique-8482/-/A-54378131


*


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Digging these Beistle "best costume" trophies. Definitely grabbing both.


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

ceo418 said:


> If I had the money and the space, I think I'd get about 90% of the "Pumpkin parlor" items! I'm very curious about the animated pumpkin/cat they have on the site and hope I'll get to see it in stores.


I'm 100% with you there!


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

debbiedowner67 said:


> OML they have some cute stuff this year.
> 
> Im really digging the pumpkin with the barb wire.. It would be so easy to copy.
> 
> ...


I'm getting that one too! It's a must have and I haven't seen anything like it before.


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

Forhekset said:


> Digging these Beistle "best costume" trophies. Definitely grabbing both.
> 
> View attachment 713904
> 
> ...


I totally missed these. They're adorable!


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> Oh no...new BIRDS!! At least it's a 3 pack this time.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty good deal, I'm here for it!


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Love this since we haven’t quite pulled the trigger on a projector.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah these are pretty neat!


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

CH31 said:


> I really like the ghoulish garden collection. I do wish the tombstones for this year didn't have so much color though.


I'm hoping this isn't the entire offering of tombstones for this year. Some of the tombstones they have offered in past years have been some of my favorites to put out. 
These are all listed as "indoor" as well. I have one from 2 years ago labeled like that that is falling apart and it was on a covered porch.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> Oh no...new BIRDS!! At least it's a 3 pack this time.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


But wait, there’s more! (Said in my best Ronco voice) ?

There are 3 sets of Halloween birds this year....2 regular style and one Day of the Dead. You can buy them individually or in a set. They also have a general “fall” version but not nearly as adorable as the Halloween ones. I have been buying these for the last couple years — LOVE LOVE LOVE them!


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

That bird in the cat costume is an instabuy for me ?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Forhekset said:


> Digging these Beistle "best costume" trophies. Definitely grabbing both.
> 
> View attachment 713904
> 
> ...



Not sure if you already bought them, but Bulk Party Supplies has them for much cheaper (but you have to buy them in sets of 6), and they also have a third one for funniest costume!


----------



## exlibrisnyx (Aug 16, 2016)

I am thrilled with the Ghoulish Garden stuff! It looks amazing on screen, I hope it looks just as good in person!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Spirits Vineyard - I love the Halloween birds, especially the witch/pumpkin/cat set. So darn cute.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

They also have general winter ones, so once Halloween rolls around my house is like an invasion of birds! My cats have a field day trying to get to them, as I try to strategically place them out of paws reach, not always succeeding.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Target has videos up for all their animated items now including the tombstones.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ghostbust99 said:


> Target has videos up for all their animated items now including the tombstones.


I really do appreciate lots of these being motion activated. The singing plants I kinda didn’t expect them to ask for candy.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I don’t usually like animated props but the singing plant is so cute!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Where are you guys finding the videos? I can't seem to find them on the site. Thanks!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Where are you guys finding the videos? I can't seem to find them on the site. Thanks!


For some reason I can’t see the videos in the Target app but if you are on the Target website and swipe through the pictures you should see them.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Meadow said:


> For some reason I can’t see the videos in the Target app but if you are on the Target website and swipe through the pictures you should see them.


Just scan through all of the Halloween section? Ok, I will give it a shot. Thanks!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Just scan through all of the Halloween section? Ok, I will give it a shot. Thanks!


Found 'em. Thanks!


----------



## MacabreWeb (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm very excited about the Felt Birds (I collect!) and the Ghoulish Garden items. I've been inspired to do a little shop of horrors theme. I'm hoping to get a few of the plant props and fabricate my own as well. ?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

New pre-order tombstones:

The videos work on their site now as well.

Imma Gardner











Animated Dug-Up Coffin











Lit Pumpkin Tombstone


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

This thing's cool too:

Skeleton Lantern


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

As much as I love the look of items like the Gardner tombstone, I have been so sick of the bad Halloween puns for years. The whole "Rest in Pieces", etc. bit. It just kinda ruins an otherwise cool looking prop.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

RottingApples said:


> As much as I love the look of items like the Gardner tombstone, I have been so sick of the bad Halloween puns for years. The whole "Rest in Pieces", etc. bit. It just kinda ruins an otherwise cool looking prop.


I agree, I'd prefer it without text as well. I bought it anyway though. The writing's small and no one will notice it at night. It reminds me of the 80's. I gotta to have it.


----------



## Montanabel (Sep 10, 2017)

ozaz said:


> Wonder if Target in Australia will get any of these items? Sadly I doubt it
> 
> This is it at the moment https://www.target.com.au/c/halloween/W738443


Costco is a better bet for items coming out in Australia. They are always months ahead of everyone else


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Illysium said:


> This thing's cool too:
> 
> Skeleton Lantern



I can see this lantern sitting a top a column or even a sono tube decorated as a column. Like the overall look of it. Very nicely conceptualized and done.


----------



## hiyaimalyssa (Jul 16, 2019)

Hello! 

I was just wondering if anyone has started checking out the Target Halloween collections for this year? So far they look great! I have 2 targets I have visited so far and there hasn't been anything in store, so this is just based on the website. 

Here are some of my favorites! 
https://www.target.com/p/animated-p...33-cor-hyde-38-eek-boutique-8482/-/A-54397778

https://www.target.com/p/ghoulish-g...-plant-hyde-38-eek-boutique-8482/-/A-54378300

https://www.target.com/p/animated-l...n-prop-hyde-38-eek-boutique-8482/-/A-54406967

https://www.target.com/p/halloween-letters-wood-serving-tray-hyde-38-eek-boutique-8482/-/A-54393330

https://www.target.com/p/animated-f...33-cor-hyde-38-eek-boutique-8482/-/A-54397771

https://www.target.com/p/skull-ceramic-halloween-candy-jar-hyde-38-eek-boutique-8482/-/A-54379776

https://www.target.com/p/poisons-an...ration-hyde-38-eek-boutique-8482/-/A-54382323


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

hiyaimalyssa said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has started checking out the Target Halloween collections for this year? So far they look great! I have 2 targets I have visited so far and there hasn't been anything in store, so this is just based on the website.
> 
> ...


I love the whole ghoulish garden theme....can’t wait til they’re available to order!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Target never puts anything out until after school has well started, except for maybe little things in the upfront bins.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

RottingApples said:


> As much as I love the look of items like the Gardner tombstone, I have been so sick of the bad Halloween puns for years. The whole "Rest in Pieces", etc. bit. It just kinda ruins an otherwise cool looking prop.



THANK YOU. If I hear/see "creep it real" one more time.......


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Illysium said:


> This thing's cool too:
> 
> Skeleton Lantern


Oh wow this is so Dave Lowe! How cute is this? I've missed this


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Oh wow this is so Dave Lowe! How cute is this? I've missed this


It's one of my "want to see in person" wish list items this year from Target. I can't wait for all the back-to-school crap to be over so the seasonal department can update to Halloween. Our schools start back on Monday here so by Labor Day we usually start seeing the transformation. I can't wait!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yodlei said:


> Target never puts anything out until after school has well started, except for maybe little things in the upfront bins.


Don't over look those $1 bins though. I've found great battery operated light sets, bags, all kinds of cool, cheap stuff.

We're the same, school starts the day after Labor Day so we'll start seeing Halloween then in the bigger chain stores after that.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> Don't over look those $1 bins though. I've found great battery operated light sets, bags, all kinds of cool, cheap stuff.
> 
> Oh, I don't. Bought those cute tabletop neon shapes out of those bins last year & never got the bat. Sis took the last one & we ran all over looking for another.
> 
> Also like those holiday memo pads for my lists.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> We're the same, school starts the day after Labor Day so we'll start seeing Halloween then in the bigger chain stores after that.


Labor Day? Schools start locally on Monday!


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Cephus404 said:


> Labor Day? Schools start locally on Monday!


Our schools start Monday, Aug 12th


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Cephus404 said:


> Labor Day? Schools start locally on Monday!


Ours too.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We used to start the last week of August but last year our Gov. moved it back to after Labor Day.

I won't get into the politics of it all, some don't like it, some do, I don't have kids so it doesn't personally affect me outside of the stupid stores not getting stuff out earlier.

Halloween seems to exist right next to Christmas starting in September, I don't know why Halloween can't also exist next to Back To School for a week or 2.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

RCIAG said:


> We used to start the last week of August but last year our Gov. moved it back to after Labor Day.
> 
> I won't get into the politics of it all, some don't like it, some do, I don't have kids so it doesn't personally affect me outside of the stupid stores not getting stuff out earlier.
> 
> Halloween seems to exist right next to Christmas starting in September, I don't know why Halloween can't also exist next to Back To School for a week or 2.


I hear you, being a Halloween nut myself. Just googled 2018 spending. Back to school: $82 billion. Halloween $9 billion. Big bucks, still, but no comparison. Halloween will always have to defer to back to school.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Oh wow this is so Dave Lowe! How cute is this? I've missed this


Exactly what I thought when I saw it ! I hope it looks good in person.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Cephus404 said:


> Labor Day? Schools start locally on Monday!


Ours started last week. I remember the day when we didn't go back til after Labor Day but that has been a long time ago here. They only get 2 months off . I don't really care except this is the worst time of year for me, I actually mumble curse words to myself walking past the aisles of notebooks and pens....hate looking at that stuff. I mean there is a place for that stuff in the stores all year long !! why do we need a special section ? 
It seems to be out much longer than it actually is because I get so anxious for the good stuff.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Illysium said:


> This thing's cool too:
> 
> Skeleton Lantern


I tried to buy this online and it says pre orders have sold out. ?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> I tried to buy this online and it says pre orders have sold out. ?


It's been sold out for a while. It doesn't look like it would ship too well anyway.

Home Depot has a similar one. They'd make a cool set.

Skeleton Lantern


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Illysium said:


> It's been sold out for a while. It doesn't look like it would ship too well anyway.
> 
> Home Depot has a similar one. They'd make a cool set.
> 
> Skeleton Lantern


I love this one too.


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Illysium said:


> It's been sold out for a while. It doesn't look like it would ship too well anyway.
> 
> Home Depot has a similar one. They'd make a cool set.
> 
> Skeleton Lantern


That one is nice as well. Thank you for posting it! You are finding some amazing things ?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Andromalius said:


> That one is nice as well. Thank you for posting it! You are finding some amazing things ?


Thanks!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

We used to start school the day after Labor Day too. I'd watch the Jerry Lewis telethon then get ready for the first day of school the next day.

Just last year our Gov. changed the dates & a lot of the counties in MD weren't happy about it because many started the week or 2 before that. Our county has a lot of religious holidays that are off days (though technically they don't call them that anymore) then add in the weird snow days we have & kids are going to school way into June & it's just kinda ridonk for some.

Some feel the kids are lagging behind other places, some love the extra time to go to the beach, others like the earlier start date so they don't have to find daycare for that time & that the kids are getting the extra education, & we even have some schools in a pilot program where they're trying the few months on/one month off (or something like that). 

It's complicated.

Like I said, I don't understand why BTS can't co-exist with Halloween AND Christmas.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I love the whole ghoulish garden theme....can’t wait til they’re available to order!


J

ust discovered the fgoukish gardens stuff today and am glad to read I didn't miss a pre order for those! Can't wait!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Glitterati said:


> J
> 
> ust discovered the fgoukish gardens stuff today and am glad to read I didn't miss a pre order for those! Can't wait!


Looks like a lot of them say they will be available to ship on 9/8. I’m not sure if that’s a preorder or a regular order, so I keep checking back often to make sure I don’t miss a preorder!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> Don't over look those $1 bins though. I've found great battery operated light sets, bags, all kinds of cool, cheap stuff.
> 
> We're the same, school starts the day after Labor Day so we'll start seeing Halloween then in the bigger chain stores after that.


I went crazy in the $1 bins last year! I bought tons of those ceramic cauldrons and neon bats from there!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Hearthfire said:


> I went crazy in the $1 bins last year! I bought tons of those ceramic cauldrons and neon bats from there!


Oh yes, I remember! Every day you’d post in the thread....”bought more cauldrons again today” ?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Looks like a lot of them say they will be available to ship on 9/8. I’m not sure if that’s a preorder or a regular order, so I keep checking back often to make sure I don’t miss a preorder!


My pre-orders that I ordered last month say arriving to me 8/23-28. Not sure if that helps to answer your question.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> My pre-orders that I ordered last month say arriving to me 8/23-28. Not sure if that helps to answer your question.


I think I assumed since they gave us pre-order dates those would be consistent with when I would see merchandise in stores. I don’t remember the pre-orders last year. Does anyone else?


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Man I want all those Ghoulish Garden items. I'm also digging that computer. Not in love with the cheezy joke (I hope he has more then one joke in him). Also wondering how big is the computer...I think it would look pretty awesome in an 80s themed party.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I am loving the potted plants too, but I’ve learned with Target that I need to see the items in person. I’m more into the realistic pieces, so if it is obviously a Halloween toy, it doesn’t come home with me. Not that there’s anything wrong with that! I’m just in a decorating phase where I want realistic and everyday pieces, that when staged together, create a creepy scene. I was going to say natural scene, but how natural are these moving man-eating plants? ?


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Bobbiejo said:


> I am loving the potted plants too, but I’ve learned with Target that I need to see the items in person. I’m more into the realistic pieces, so if it is obviously a Halloween toy, it doesn’t come home with me. Not that there’s anything wrong with that! I’m just in a decorating phase where I want realistic and everyday pieces, that when staged together, create a creepy scene. I was going to say natural scene, but how natural are these moving man-eating plants? ?


I'm hoping to put them with these from Grandin Road, but I am thinking the Target items might be a little too cute.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

A Little Odd said:


> I'm hoping to put them with these from Grandin Road, but I am thinking the Target items might be a little too cute.


I have those same GR hands. Aren’t they fabulous? I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Bobbiejo said:


> I have those same GR hands. Aren’t they fabulous? I was thinking the same thing.


They really are quite awesome. Even my normie friends were asking where to buy these.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

My pre-order shipped today!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Yay! What did you finally end up with?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

One of my preorders shipped as well. I ordered 4 of these Harry Potter cauldron mugs. Yes, mugs, you heard it! More mugs to add to my collection! LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

This guy also shipped....


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Meadow said:


> Yay! What did you finally end up with?


Just this guy: LED Plasma Skull

I ordered this thing too, but decided I'd rather see it in person. It won't work with all my other tombstones if it's too cartoonish:

Carnivorous Tombstone

Now that the pre-orders are shipping, the stores should be stocked soon!

Really want a few of the ghoulish garden plants. I'll have to change out the pots though.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> One of my preorders shipped as well. I ordered 4 of these Harry Potter cauldron mugs. Yes, mugs, you heard it! More mugs to add to my collection! LOL
> 
> View attachment 716735
> 
> View attachment 716736


I was just looking at these mugs !! My indoor theme this year is HP ( my daughters choice) and the kitchen is going to be the Hogs Head tavern so I thought they would be cute for in there. I love them. let me know what you think about them.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I was just looking at these mugs !! My indoor theme this year is HP ( my daughters choice) and the kitchen is going to be the Hogs Head tavern so I thought they would be cute for in there. I love them. let me know what you think about them.


Will do! It says I should be getting them Wednesday so I’ll post pics then!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Anyone have an idea as to when they will start stocking items in-store?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have a few Target gift cards from purchases of items during the year but so far looking over the website not seeing anything I definitely want to use it on. The dragon skull is a possibility since I have dragon props for a future theme. I have their skeleton monkeys from last year which I really like BTW. Their skull and crossbones, also have, is always a great prop for pirates or any setting you want to warn of danger.

Does anyone know if they are suppose to get more items in?


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Bobbiejo said:


> I am loving the potted plants too, but I’ve learned with Target that I need to see the items in person. I’m more into the realistic pieces, so if it is obviously a Halloween toy, it doesn’t come home with me. Not that there’s anything wrong with that! I’m just in a decorating phase where I want realistic and everyday pieces, that when staged together, create a creepy scene. I was going to say natural scene, but how natural are these moving man-eating plants? ?


Agreed! Too often I've fallen in love with something online only to see it in person and been just so painfully disappointed. Speaking of disappointment, how big of a bummer is it that the only one of those plants that moves is the one that also sings and just looks so bulky and clunky?? I've decided to make my own moving plant and am about halfway through and already I'm happier with it than the ones I've seen online. Far more realistic and not cartoony which to me is a big win in my book. (Still think I'm going to pick up at least one Target potted plant for my desk at work as it's probably the only kind of plant I can keep as I can't kill it!)


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

TOO CUTE! lol. Target is one of my go-tos for cheap skulls though.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

Target has def improved theyre collection over the years


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

christmascandy1 said:


> Target has def improved theyre collection over the years


Totally agree. I think it’s great when you see a big box retailer have lots of unique items and even brings a different collection approach.

I love the DJ and the idea of a disco ball and some ghouls and skeletons having a party is pretty fantastic. Halloween is after all their day to celebrate.

I’m waiting for items to shop up in store. While I normally am totally okay with purchasing larger items online, I’m slight more picky about the detail on smaller items. Cannot wait to see that Howling Wolf statue in person. I’m really hoping the pre-order date coincides closely with when the items are available in store. I did notice on the Target website the status of items in store had changed to out of stock. Clearly not everything has sold out so I’m thinking we should be able to see some promising results soon. I do love when any store gives you updates on what they actually have so you don’t waste your time going hunting unnecessarily for something that isn’t even there.

Did anyone purchase the howling wolf? Would love to hear an opinion if you grabbed one.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Did anyone purchase the howling wolf? Would love to hear an opinion if you grabbed one.


Sis pre-ordered for me & said she recently received an email that it was processing so hopefully I will get it sometime this week. I'm hoping the 8/22 pre-order deadline indicates we might be seeing stuff in store soon. I ran all around last year looking for the Led Neon Bat in those bins & never found it. Sis took the last one. Getting the larger bat light they showed on site this year.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

You ever make an order and don't really remember what's in it until it appears? Yeah, I try not to do that too often but apparently I was very into the witch and kitty as I ordered three different things with them this year. Woo? I didn't include the fairy garden pumpkin sets because I'm not sure I'm keeping the black one out just yet and I know I'm not putting the orange one up because I'm 99% sure my nephew would liberate it. Plus I want to get the gravel for it first. Anyway, here's the other stuff my mailman decided to leave in the rain. The Spooky Movie thing cracks me up and will be going near the movie collection once I get that cleaned up a bit.


----------



## madonna1983 (Sep 16, 2009)

Impy said:


> You ever make an order and don't really remember what's in it until it appears? Yeah, I try not to do that too often but apparently I was very into the witch and kitty as I ordered three different things with them this year. Woo? I didn't include the fairy garden pumpkin sets because I'm not sure I'm keeping the black one out just yet and I know I'm not putting the orange one up because I'm 99% sure my nephew would liberate it. Plus I want to get the gravel for it first. Anyway, here's the other stuff my mailman decided to leave in the rain. The Spooky Movie thing cracks me up and will be going near the movie collection once I get that cleaned up a bit.


wow how did you get that already? when did you pre-order.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Impy said:


> Anyway, here's the other stuff my mailman decided to leave in the rain. The Spooky Movie thing cracks me up and will be going near the movie collection once I get that cleaned up a bit.


That is awesome because here at the AFI Theatre we have the Spooky Movie International Horror Film Festival in October! I might buy that & take it with me this year!






** Spooky Movie International Horror Film Festival **


The Washington, D.C. International Horror Film Festival



www.spookyfest.com













Spooky Movie International Horror Film Festival


Spooky Movie International Horror Film Festival, Washington D. C. 2,942 likes · 1 talking about this · 127 were here. Movie Theater




www.facebook.com





Also LOVE that red headed witch & cat too.


----------



## Impy (Aug 13, 2015)

Oooh, Spookyfest sounds amazing! 

Yay, someone else loves the witch and her cat, too!



madonna1983 said:


> wow how did you get that already? when did you pre-order.


July 15th for the plush and July 18th for the rest.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Got my Harry Potter mugs today. I’m on the fence whether or not I’ll be keeping them. I may keep one just for the sake of having one in my mug collection though. First, they’re on the small side. And the material is a very thin, lightweight ceramic. I just mentioned this same thing in a different post, but I like my mugs to feel like they have some weight to them, especially if it’s a ceramic mug. Not super heavy, but not light as a feather either. The other main issue I have is you can really tell they’re mass produced. The inside of the mug is sloppy, which isn’t too big of a deal since it’s in the inside, but on the outside of the mug there is a line or indentation that’s not supposed to be there, but yet it’s on all 4 mugs in the same spot. So they were manufactured with the same defect. For the price I expected a little more. I mean we’re talking $40 for a set of 4.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Had to buy the Howling Wolf this morning. Site is already showing out of stock on a lot of items. When I placed my order, there were three and at checkout there were only two left.

If you have an item you haven’t bought yet, you might want to check inventory cause it might not be there much longer.

Hope my order goes through. ??


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

I am soooooooo excited, not only did my pre-order arrive today BUT one of my Target's is already setting Halloween!! I got three birds, mini mantel mansion and two plates and snack cup.
I have to hide them because I was only allowed one thing (ya right) to buy this year, which was the pre-order.
I really do not know how I am going to out them out though because he is NOT dumb. He knows all......


----------



## schatze (Aug 11, 2015)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Got my Harry Potter mugs today. I’m on the fence whether or not I’ll be keeping them. I may keep one just for the sake of having one in my mug collection though. First, they’re on the small side. And the material is a very thin, lightweight ceramic. I just mentioned this same thing in a different post, but I like my mugs to feel like they have some weight to them, especially if it’s a ceramic mug. Not super heavy, but not light as a feather either. The other main issue I have is you can really tell they’re mass produced. The inside of the mug is sloppy, which isn’t too big of a deal since it’s in the inside, but on the outside of the mug there is a line or indentation that’s not supposed to be there, but yet it’s on all 4 mugs in the same spot. So they were manufactured with the same defect. For the price I expected a little more. I mean we’re talking $40 for a set of 4.
> 
> View attachment 717185
> 
> ...


That's disappointing but they are a nice design.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Sis brought my order over today while I was working in the yard...








Just got out of the shower & must eat since it is getting late. Will open the wolf first & report back shortly!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Yodlei said:


> Sis brought my order over today while I was working in the yard...
> View attachment 717281
> 
> 
> Just got out of the shower & must eat since it is getting late. Will open the wolf first & report back shortly!


Can’t wait!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

While it is only $30 & not a Spirit-like prop, I like it. It appears to be like blow mold material but does look like stone & has an eye. I actually thought it was a tombstone & still could play it off as that but doesn't have an epitaph. Not as tall as the one from Big Lots but it is 1/2 the price. Pretty loud & snarls while moving head up & down in a jerky fashion at different levels then tips up his head up & howls. Mouth doesn't move. Bright yellow eyes.









Also bought the Skelly in a Coffin. I like him as well but one thing I don't like is there is a clear plastic over the opening (I assume to keep weather out) but his red eyes cast a reflection on it if you aren't looking at it at eye level. I was going to add him among my tombstones in my cemetery but I will have to get creative & have him sit on something to elevate it near eye level. Cute sayings but first word or two in each sentence a little hard to make out but says.."They just don't make coffins like they used to. At least I have a window now" & the 2nd saying is "I need to find a place to live; any suggestions? You wouldn't have any room at your place. I don't take a lot of room". He also lights up green, along with his hand & both move back & forth:









I'll post the other LED stuff later when it gets dark out so the lights will show better. I asked somewhere before but no answer. I know there is a picture limit but will it let me attach a video? I will redo if so.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Yodlei said:


> While it is only $30 & not a Spirit-like prop, I like it. It appears to be like blow mold material but does look like stone & has an eye. I actually thought it was a tombstone & still could play it off as that but doesn't have an epitaph. Not as tall as the one from Big Lots but it is 1/2 the price. Pretty loud & snarls while moving head up & down in a jerky fashion at different levels then tips up his head up & howls. Mouth doesn't move. Bright yellow eyes.
> View attachment 717283
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing! Glad I snagged a wolf this morning. Funny how the pictures on the site don’t look the same. Should arrive in a week and I’m totally thrilled.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

My Target had nothing today. Not a single thing. No fall stuff yet either. They are clearing out all the school supplies though. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

You're welcome, Meadow! I just noticed the glare in my picture of the skelly that I was referring to. Debating on whether to cut it out or not. I do like the protection though.

Sis is out running errands so I called & told her someone saw stuff out at a Target & said she was maybe going there anyway & will check it out. I know trying to find that neon bat last year that some wouldn't have a thing & others were fully stocked.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

There’s nothing at our Target either. Ironically in a smaller town about 45 minutes away they have stock. Not sure why. Guess since that town also has the closet Spirit there’s a road trip in my future.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Got my plasma skull. There are six warm white twinkling LED's around the base. It's steady on too. I love it!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Got my plasma skull. There are six warm white twinkling LED's around the base. It's steady on too. I love it!

View attachment 717374


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Illysium said:


> My Target had nothing today. Not a single thing. No fall stuff yet either. They are clearing out all the school supplies though. Hopefully soon.


I'm right there with you. I'm in Idaho and we generally don't get anything fall or Halloween related in any of our stores until closer to actual September. It's so frustrating to see all the amazing things other people post knowing we won't get them until weeks (and sometimes months) later.


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

Illysium said:


> Got my plasma skull. There are six warm white twinkling LED's around the base. It's steady on too. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 717374


We bought this last year. We love it too!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Tye Rannosaurus said:


> I'm right there with you. I'm in Idaho and we generally don't get anything fall or Halloween related in any of our stores until closer to actual September. It's so frustrating to see all the amazing things other people post knowing we won't get them until weeks (and sometimes months) later.


Yep, that's the price of living in the middle of nowhere. It's definitely worth it for the views though. I love Idaho!


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Tye Rannosaurus said:


> I'm right there with you. I'm in Idaho and we generally don't get anything fall or Halloween related in any of our stores until closer to actual September. It's so frustrating to see all the amazing things other people post knowing we won't get them until weeks (and sometimes months) later.


My problem is that 2 out of the 3 local Targets have been remodeled since the beginning of summer and they have been empty ever since. One is still working on it so I can understand, but the other one got done in June and the shelves are still empty.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Cephus404 said:


> My problem is that 2 out of the 3 local Targets have been remodeled since the beginning of summer and they have been empty ever since. One is still working on it so I can understand, but the other one got done in June and the shelves are still empty.


You could still order online and have them ship to store. They hold things right at the front desk for you, there's no extra charges to ship to store, and if you have a Target card you get an extra 5% off and always free shipping (otherwise have to order $35 for free shipping I think).


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Here's the remainder of my order from yesterday:

Kinda wish this lit up in orange instead of creme color but has 3 modes...steady on, slow flash & fash flash.








Love these LED Neon BO Stake lights. Stakes aren't very long but has 2 pieces so can be adjustable. Box shows using in a topiary but I'm going to use the ghost & pumpkin in my cemetery since I need them low to the ground. Bought 2 of each:








Almost didn't buy this but glad I did. It is very bright & can be steady on or scroll through the letters. Can sit or hang. Only thing is wish it was battery & not plug in & also wish it had a timer.








They showed 2 sizes of this skull & thought I told Sis I wanted 1 of each size but she only ordered 1. I assume I will be able to get the other in store. Different as that it color-changes with a bulb similar in size of an appliance bulb & not the 3 little LEDs most color-changing things have. Some of the colors are vivid, especially the blue which appears a violet blue. And SURPRISE, it has a 6 hour timer. Makes me love it even more.








Here's a pix showing the bulb:


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Frankie's Girl said:


> You could still order online and have them ship to store. They hold things right at the front desk for you, there's no extra charges to ship to store, and if you have a Target card you get an extra 5% off and always free shipping (otherwise have to order $35 for free shipping I think).


I know. They really have nothing I want to order, I just like to look. It'll show up eventually.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Got confirmation the wolf statue is being delivered today. Kudos to Target cause that was fast!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Is it worth a trip to a local Target for Halloween items today or is everything still available only online?


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Bobbiejo said:


> Is it worth a trip to a local Target for Halloween items today or is everything still available only online?


My Target said yesterday (Eagle Rock/Los Angeles) that they still had back-to-school out and Halloween would go out next week.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Got a few things today from my pre-orders. First, the 3 different sets of fabric birds. Oh how I LOVE these fabric birds! I’ve been buying them for the past few years and I just get a good giggle with each of them.

I also bought the animated swirling crystal ball. I think it’s a little overpriced considering the whole thing is lightweight plastic, but I do enjoy the music that comes out of it when it’s on. Which says a lot considering I usually hate props that have sound.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Bobbiejo said:


> Is it worth a trip to a local Target for Halloween items today or is everything still available only online?


I have been in three Targets in the past week, one this morning, and it's all still back to school.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Got my tombstone! I wasn't sure how well it would blend with my other ones, but I like the contrast. It has a heavy solid base and a hollow plastic top. It should hold up better in the weather, than resin.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

one of mine is almost done.
they were doing the candy and some costumes. they even had up the hyde and eek boutique signs when you walk into the store.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

More cool new stuff:

































Snake Trays  Rec & Oval

Terracotta Jack o' Lanterns Gold & White


----------



## Summer (Aug 13, 2019)

My mother and I just went Halloween shopping over the weekend in Indiana! Bummed because Target was JUST STARTING to get their Halloween displays together. There were several empty shelves for items coming in. However, they did have some tombstones and treat bag items that I was able to pick up! Probably going to try to go again this weekend and hope for more.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Illysium said:


> More cool new stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those trays are fantastic. As soon as I saw _metal_, I expected that they would on the heavier side, but the larger one is just over 2 pounds, which is a reasonable weight. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

My local store says all items on shelves Sept 8. My friend managed to scoop up the only Skelly fishbowl they had for me that a kind employee got off the pallet!!!


----------



## NH708 (Jun 23, 2012)

My target had rows and rows of empty Halloween racks, but they were definitely putting stuff out with a vengeance today. Some of it was cute, some of it looked much cheaper in person.
I did think the doorbell gave a much nicer effect than I expected, so I thought that was a really good deal.






































And some of the $3 and under rack items:


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

So maybe using the shipping dates online for some of this stuff isn't a good measure of when Target will have stuff out on shelves? I'm planning my trip to be on the 10th of Sept. Our Target is in the mall so I want to use that day to hit up several other stores for Halloween/Fall items as well. I just wonder if Target will be ready.

Also those Harry Potter mugs looked so cute...except for the flaw!


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Astor it depends on when school starts in your area. Here schools start after Labor day so they have the schools stuff out to the middle of September then start putting out Halloween stuff. The sooner it starts in your area the sooner it will be in the stores. Halloween stuff does not show up till the end of the month.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

stick said:


> Astor it depends on when school starts in your area. Here schools start after Labor day so they have the schools stuff out to the middle of September then start putting out Halloween stuff. The sooner it starts in your area the sooner it will be in the stores.


I don't know about that. School here started 3 weeks ago and the back to school stuff is still everywhere.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

They have the same urn that Grandinroad had a few years back (I have it). I paid $34 for mine but that was 7 years ago when their prices weren't as exorbitant as they currently are. It is pretty cool, too, although I haven't put mine out in a couple years!


----------



## CJSimon (Sep 6, 2007)

Target’s dollar spot got me again.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

CJSimon said:


> Target’s dollar spot got me again.
> 
> View attachment 718249
> View attachment 718249
> ...


Great items. I hear you on that. There was not much at all stocked when I went recently, but they did have some small black succulents for $3 each in that section, which I grabbed all six styles of.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Had to drive 45 minutes away to see all the Halloween merchandise. I will say most of what has been posted on this site and purchased was the best stuff. Sometimes seeing those items in person really changes your perspective.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Meadow said:


> Had to drive 45 minutes away to see all the Halloween merchandise. I will say most of what has been posted on this site and purchased was the best stuff. Sometimes seeing those items in person really changes your perspective.


Do you have an opinion on the Ghoulish Garden items? I'm thinking cutesy, but maybe could be finished off a little differently -- new label, darken up the cute smiling pumpkin face on base, etc...


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

My Target still has no Halloween out.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

A Little Odd said:


> Do you have an opinion on the Ghoulish Garden items? I'm thinking cutesy, but maybe could be finished off a little differently -- new label, darken up the cute smiling pumpkin face on base, etc...


I thought the ones in the terrariums were cute. Loved the poppies. The only one that didn’t really do it for me was the Venus fly traps and that was only cause they kept saying “candy” or whatever. The thing I liked most about this collection was how bright and colorful it was. Most Halloween stuff can sometimes be a little washed out or super dark color wise. These were not.

I think you could darken them up but not sure you’d want to. They are definitely more cute than horrific. Still nice though.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

Godcrusher said:


> My Target still has no Halloween out.


Stopped into mine today, they're starting. Still a lot of empty space, but it's getting there.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Godcrusher said:


> My Target still has no Halloween out.


Stopped in mine today and still nothing but back to school stuff....ZR


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Bought these nice little resin tombstones today at Taget. They have a good weight to them & cute carvings. $1.00 a piece. They fit perfectly with this haunted Dollhouse


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

Perfect!


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

There is currently a promotion offering a $10 discount on $50 purchases of Halloween items. Online only, but some of the goodies that were recently unavailable are back in stock, at least.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Meadow said:


> Had to drive 45 minutes away to see all the Halloween merchandise. I will say most of what has been posted on this site and purchased was the best stuff. Sometimes seeing those items in person really changes your perspective.


Which one had stuff out if I may ask?


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Sis called me around noon today & said she got an email about Halloween stock. She called our closest one & they told her they had 75% of it out so I rushed to take a shower & get out the door to find out we were lied to. A young clerk tried to find that skeleton lantern that previously showed sold out. Ended up back on sight & said "in store". Young clerk tried to find it but said their store room was full & would probably not be on floor until the 15th since they were a "late display store" or some other words of that nature. She called the other store who also showed it "in store" & they said only had the "cheap bin" stuff out & the other would probably be a week or so. At least they didn't lie.

However, at the store we went to, they did have a little bit in those cheap front bins & was thrilled to find the Neon Bat Light that I missed out on last year. Also bought the Witch Hat that was previously posted but post pix of it lit since they are two-toned this year. There was also a Pumpkin but bought the one last year but if they are two-toned, might have to go back & get another. Can also use them for Thanksgiving.









Also found some note pads in the cheap bins:


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Kdestra said:


> Bought these nice little resin tombstones today at Taget. They have a good weight to them & cute carvings. $1.00 a piece. They fit perfectly with this haunted Dollhouse


Oh I need those for my ceramic haunted house! They look perfect size. I can't get to Target until Friday so I hope they have all this stuff!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

They had about 7 tombstones left. Too big for my miniature set up so I passed on them. They do have some weight to them.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Oh damn I want those neon lights. I managed to get the pumpkin last year but that was it. I really wanted the whole set! Those tombstones look good but idk what I'd use them for...


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Ladyfrog said:


> Oh I need those for my ceramic haunted house! They look perfect size. I can't get to Target until Friday so I hope they have all this stuff!


These little gravestones were up in front of the store in the Red Bins.


----------



## Joana Brown (Jul 31, 2019)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I am really loving the Charles Addams vibe - cartoonish but still creepy! I may have to get a few of these this year! Seeing some actual new stuff too. LOVE the Ophelia stone!


this idea is great! where did you end up purchasing them?  (if you purchased)


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Yodlei said:


> Which one had stuff out if I may ask?


I drove to Decatur, IL. They had fully stocked shelves. I will say the in stock feature was spot on. My local store said not in stock and we still have school supplies.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Illysium said:


> Yep, that's the price of living in the middle of nowhere. It's definitely worth it for the views though. I love Idaho!


Agreed but at the same time ....whineeeeeee....whyyy iissss Halloween stuff so slooooowwww here!


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

I popped by the closest Target yesterday, and still just school stuff. I'm okay with this. There's still plenty of time for them to get their Halloween up. I was somewhat underwhelmed by the selection last year, anyway.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

They removed the school supplies from my closest Target over a week ago and the shelves have been bare ever since. They seem to be in no hurry to start putting out the Halloween stuff. They did however have 3-4 pop up shelves at the front of the store stocked with a few Halloween pieces. Not really stocked; more like an item or two there to serve as a placeholder.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Just called across the border to Niagara Falls and Buffalo stores one had partial out they said and the rest were all next week or two weeks. C’mon Target get it together.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Was told by a Target employee that our store wasn't scheduled to put out Halloween for another two weeks. That was on Tuesday of this week. 
Sigh...


----------



## spoiledbrat2910 (Sep 16, 2016)

My local store had 1 employee stocking the shelves in the seasonal section!!! He was very nice and told me to check back again tomorrow for a better selection. All items were in the back and they would have everything out soon. Woo hoo!

They had 2 skeleton lanterns out. I was hoping it would be better. I really do like the design (reminds me of Dave Lowe) but it will require some modifications IMHO. Attached some photos.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Well Sis gave the other store we called on Labor Day some time & went out there since the Skeleton Lantern showed "in store" & they lied again. Nothing out. She complained to the Manager to no avail. She told her that she wasn't mad about it not being out but being told stuff is out when she calls the store. 2 down; 3 strikes. As the other stores; the cheap bins have stuff & since the LED Neon figures are 2 toned this year, she grabbed the pumpkin we passed on before.

I went by the same one we went to on Labor Day & still school stuff. School here has been in for 3 weeks already. Hardly nothing left in the front bins; 1 lone tombstone & no LED neon.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I went to Target today hoping to see some stuff but other than the dollar bins up front, nada. There's always next week...


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Called my local one yesterday and was told next Saturday they'd have stuff out. Really does not work with my plans...I was going to go on the 10th because that's the only day where I won't be totally busy...I think...idk it's impossible to plan things right now, life is just super damn hectic.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

There was nothing out at my store last weekend, so I am trying again today. The Bullseye's Playground was still full of back to school and some random decor pieces. No Fall or Halloween. They did have clearance signs on all of the bins though, so hopefully soon. I am really wanting to see the Ghoulish Garden pieces, & I want to get my hands on the Foolish Mortals sign and a Ouija tray.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

My local store says online items are in stock but the entire seasonal area was nothing but notebooks. Clearly Target is in no rush. Think it’s a ploy to create need and you gotta buy it now now now?


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Meadow said:


> My local store says online items are in stock but the entire seasonal area was nothing but notebooks. Clearly Target is in no rush. Think it’s a ploy to create need and you gotta buy it now now now?


I wouldn't doubt it a bit. Ours looks the same. Notebooks & a few backpacks where the seasonal stuff usually is. I could barely even find any Fall decor. It's frustrating because saying things are in stock is so misleading, & it's a waste of people's time to go and find nothing out. I've found that our local Target has really been going downhill over the past few years. Empty shelves & bins, messy departments, & no one seems to care. Really unfortunate. I hope your store gets their stuff out soon & you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

RiverRat3 said:


> I wouldn't doubt it a bit. Ours looks the same. Notebooks & a few backpacks where the seasonal stuff usually is. I could barely even find any Fall decor. It's frustrating because saying things are in stock is so misleading, & it's a waste of people's time to go and find nothing out. I've found that our local Target has really been going downhill over the past few years. Empty shelves & bins, messy departments, & no one seems to care. Really unfortunate. I hope your store gets their stuff out soon & you find what you're looking for.


Likewise! To be completely honest, my buying tends to become a lot less motivated when retailers don’t seem cooperative.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

Meadow said:


> Likewise! To be completely honest, my buying tends to become a lot less motivated when retailers don’t seem cooperative.


Thank you! I totally agree. I'm the same way. There is a TJ Maxx in the same strip as our Target, so I've gone there instead. I have been so pleasantly surprised by their stock! I hadn't really gone there much, but I saw so many cool things on the forums that I thought it would be cool to check them out. Glad I did! I'll try Target a few more times, but I'm tired of the way ours has been so sub par.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

They've put select items on sale until midnight tonight; another larger set of items are eligible for their $10 off $50 promotion they have going. Picked up the moving monument distortions prop as it was at a competitive price, and Target offers free shipping. You can find this for less, but you have to pay for shipping. It still kind of amazes me that Target carries a few distortions props every year. Hoping to price match with my cc if they're still in stock and go 50% off after the holiday.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

Yodlei said:


> Sis called me around noon today & said she got an email about Halloween stock. She called our closest one &
> However, at the store we went to, they did have a little bit in those cheap front bins & was thrilled to find the Neon Bat Light that I missed out on last year. Also bought the Witch Hat that was previously posted but post pix of it lit since they are two-toned this year. There was also a Pumpkin but bought the one last year but if they are two-toned, might have to go back & get another. Can also use them for Thanksgiving.
> View attachment 718526


Of the neons, my store only had one witch hat and three candy-shaped lights (one was missing its battery cover). Hope they get more of these in stock! A bat and pumpkin would be cool! They don't even show online.


----------



## nicolita3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Stopped at target yesterday, they had a lot of the decorations already posted. I saw some cute women's pajamas and I bought this gingerbread house and graveyard.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Super cute! I know at Target today I was just happy to see Count Chocula on the shelves.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

nicolita3 said:


> View attachment 719136
> View attachment 719137
> View attachment 719138
> View attachment 719139
> ...


I want that black top! I doubt they have my size though...Target tends to only carry my size in mens


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Since it's finally online: If you have a cat, get one of the cardboard cat scratcher houses. They LOVE them. I bought one last year, and ended up buying the --other holiday-- themed one as well. Also, yes, they are actually adult cat sized, and pretty sturdy. I think I preferred last year's haunted house themed one for design, though.

https://www.target.com/p/basic-cat-scratcher-hyde-38-eek-boutique-8482/-/A-76200981











Also, there's an online only 2-story movie theater themed one. https://www.target.com/p/cat-scratcher-house-hyde-38-eek-boutique-8482/-/A-76200979


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I love those black pajamas!


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Went to target yesterday. All they had was some stock person slowly putting away Back to School supplies so I guess I have to wait until next week.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

spoiledbrat2910 said:


> My local store had 1 employee stocking the shelves in the seasonal section!!! He was very nice and told me to check back again tomorrow for a better selection. All items were in the back and they would have everything out soon. Woo hoo!
> 
> They had 2 skeleton lanterns out. I was hoping it would be better. I really do like the design (reminds me of Dave Lowe) but it will require some modifications IMHO. Attached some photos.


I have to agree with your opinion. Even after seeing your pics, I wanted to like it so bad that I was willing to wait to see it myself and thought I bet I still like it. Well I saw it yesterday and nope , not so much. the concept is great but it looks so cheap , even the "flame" inside looks like it could break at any minute. The one at HD isn't as cute, doesn't have the hand but it looks so much more sturdy.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

They had several The Haunted Mansion items yesterday. I got a bowl and spoon and a Tshirt with the 3 HH ghosts on it. They also have all of the monster cereals. I got the count breakfast bars, and the boo berry and frankie fruit roll ups. I never buy that stuff but this year it just seemed fun to me. I think I might get the Frankie cereal and make "rice crispy treats" with it. Anyone done it? are they good or crap ?


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Man whats with target. Weve hit five, i did find some eek n boo plants at one n omgeee. Bought all of them. Only had one out of a few but if its all i can get they are worth it. Supertargets wont be done for a week due to setup plans. What a mess n only two of what they have in most stuff


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I went to a different Target today. Fully stocked school supplies area still. No Halloween there, but some out front. But I didn’t walk away empty handed! They had some autumn and a few Halloween items in their regular decor area. I think they had just put it out because there was only one of each of the items I picked up. I got a huge 6-7 gallon metal cauldron (my biggest cauldron thus far!) and a snake tray. I will likely add a little gold or silver buff & rub to the snake to make him pop out against the tray. Cauldron was $29.99 and tray was $19.99.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

kakugori said:


> Since it's finally online: If you have a cat, get one of the cardboard cat scratcher houses. They LOVE them. I bought one last year, and ended up buying the --other holiday-- themed one as well. Also, yes, they are actually adult cat sized, and pretty sturdy. I think I preferred last year's haunted house themed one for design, though.
> 
> https://www.target.com/p/basic-cat-scratcher-hyde-38-eek-boutique-8482/-/A-76200981
> 
> ...


I think I may have to pick up a couple of these for my cats. So cute. Thanks for letting me know about them.


----------



## wolfncrowlane (Sep 30, 2018)

Yodlei said:


> While it is only $30 & not a Spirit-like prop, I like it. It appears to be like blow mold material but does look like stone & has an eye. I actually thought it was a tombstone & still could play it off as that but doesn't have an epitaph. Not as tall as the one from Big Lots but it is 1/2 the price. Pretty loud & snarls while moving head up & down in a jerky fashion at different levels then tips up his head up & howls. Mouth doesn't move. Bright yellow eyes.
> View attachment 717283
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE that wolf statue! That's probably one of my favorite things from Target ever (and is perfect for next year's gothic haunt theme we're doing).


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I stopped in a different Target store on the way home today and scored! They had started putting out their Halloween merchandise. They only had one of many of the items out though. I got to see the toxic plants in person. While the other plants were cute, they were too cute for my tastes, but the large Ghoulish Garden planter was great. I got it and two sets of plant eyeballs. I figured I might be able to make something with them. This store did not have the Halloween items in the home decor area yet, so I didn’t see the cauldron or snake tray. All in all, Target has some better than expected items this year.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeeeeees....was just coming to share that Target has finally put out some goodies today! The pet costumes have been out for a week but school supplies are finally being moved out and sent to the cold dark warehouse where they can sit and think about what they’ve done. 

Candy came out this weekend. About half of the costumes are out. Some minor costume accessories. No party supplies or big props but small hanging things and tabletop decor. Skeletons are out and I have to say that I really like the snake skellies! I’m usually not a fan on the animal skeleton trend of late but I have not seen snakes before and thought they were well done. 

Andplusalso, the Ben & Jerrys Pumpkin Cheesecake pints hit our shelves this weekend. Target is the only store in our town to carry this flavor and it’s my absolute favorite. I stock up for the year when they go on sale.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> Yeeeeees....was just coming to share that Target has finally put out some goodies today! The pet costumes have been out for a week but school supplies are finally being moved out and sent to the cold dark warehouse where they can sit and think about what they’ve done.
> 
> Candy came out this weekend. About half of the costumes are out. Some minor costume accessories. No party supplies or big props but small hanging things and tabletop decor. Skeletons are out and I have to say that I really like the snake skellies! I’m usually not a fan on the animal skeleton trend of late but I have not seen snakes before and thought they were well done.
> 
> Andplusalso, the Ben & Jerrys Pumpkin Cheesecake pints hit our shelves this weekend. Target is the only store in our town to carry this flavor and it’s my absolute favorite. I stock up for the year when they go on sale.


Pumpkin cheesecake ice cream!! I will have to get some. Target is also the only place I can ever find pumpkin pie pop tarts.


----------



## SpookyBlackKat (Sep 19, 2011)

dbruner said:


> Pumpkin cheesecake ice cream!! I will have to get some. Target is also the only place I can ever find pumpkin pie pop tarts.


For some reason they do the seasonal snack department justice. They are carrying all the Halloween cereals in a huge display near the front, including the new Captain Crunch, and 2 others I have not seen before. Plus the normal Count Chocula, etc.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I got the neon witch's hat, bat and pumpkin


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

SpookyBlackKat said:


> For some reason they do the seasonal snack department justice. They are carrying all the Halloween cereals in a huge display near the front, including the new Captain Crunch, and 2 others I have not seen before. Plus the normal Count Chocula, etc.


I will spend more on food than decorations there.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Here's the Pumpkin lit that was in the front bins:









Sis found the Skeleton Lantern back on site available to ship, & with her Red card & the $10 off $50 that was going on last weekend, we finally had them available to ship since info kept changing. Also bought the smaller LED 1/2 skull & forgot what all else since a lot of items that had "coming soon" were available to ship.

Anyone else that would order large orders, place more than 1 order since both of our stuff was $103 & placed it in 2 orders & got $20 off then plus her 5%. She didn't think of that but told her to try it & said it worked.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I still haven't found that cauldron. Ive been to 4 Targets and only one had stuff out. 
I did get the cute wooden village set ( says mantle decor) the houses and little people. When I saw them on the site I thought they were cute but in person I adored them, they remind me of things I had when I was a kid. Got the house, some people and cemetery sign. Loved the theater too. too cute for my regular decorating but my dtr set them up in her room, would be cute on desk at office as well


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Only 1 of the 4 Targets near me has their Halloween stuff out! But they all have items in the dollar section...

Which I’ve been stocking up and buying every coffin candle they have! Although every store I’ve been to only has 2 max out.

(I’m a funeral director and am obsessed with Halloween obviously but more so coffin trinkets!)

*







*


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

School doesn't start until after Labor Day here so we had to wait a long time for Halloween to be put out. I made a special trip this afternoon just to see what was available.... all I can say is not much. They only had 1 of each Eek & Boo plants (of course I bought the only big one there) and a few gravestones. I had to have: I'm a gardener. I'm happy I went but still don't understand why the shelves are empty.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Someone was looking for the large cauldron I found a few days ago. While looking online at Target’s website for additional toxic plants (they are all out of stock), I found the cauldron. Just use cauldron in the search bar and it shows up pretty quickly. It is in stock and costs 29.99, so you’ll have to add another $5 to qualify for free shipping.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ive procured all but one of the plants, oi! Was able to order some... omg i just love them.... im doing a victorian server with them n the primitive cat art. The lab beakerfrom lowes n some mad lab things.. Its on the cute side but i love these.. targets told me stuff is in storage high on pallets n they are getting to it n will be getting in


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> School doesn't start until after Labor Day here so we had to wait a long time for Halloween to be put out. I made a special trip this afternoon just to see what was available.... all I can say is not much. They only had 1 of each Eek & Boo plants (of course I bought the only big one there) and a few gravestones. I had to have: I'm a gardener. I'm happy I went but still don't understand why the shelves are empty.


Keep going n checking they told me stocks there just haven’t gotten to it yet


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I picked up these skull vases. They should look great on the kitchen counter.


----------



## HalloweenVamp (Jul 22, 2019)

My recent haul. I love the plasma skull and the witch was much bigger than I had expected lol


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Finally got my plant! They only had two on the floor, the other one was broken, and a few other things:


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

The reason I even went to Target today was because their website said this store had all of the toxic plants in stock. Turns out they’re in stock because they’ve never been brought out. ? Still school supplies on the shelves. I’m surprised they had the skulls, but I really like them, so it’s a win.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I went to Target tonight and only bought food! They didn't have a lot of decorations out, mostly costumes and food! I got a big box of the Halloween goldfish for the ToT's, eyeball Reeses, candy corn, Halloween junior mints and Halloween Dove's with pumpkins on the wrapper. Also pumpkin cheesecake B&J's and a couple of "Trick or Treat" themed gift cards to give out as prizes at my party. I went on the hunt for the pumpkin pie pop tarts (which they keep with the regular pop tarts if you are looking for them), and the entire shelf was empty! I went as fast as I could to the other Target so my ice cream wouldn't melt and scored two boxes of them. I didn't even look at the decorations even though the second Target was bigger and probably had more stuff. I should have waited to get the ice cream there.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Was in our local Target earlier. They still have some work to do, but told me they intend on having their Halloween fully set by the end of this weekend. They did have some pet and baby costumes, most of their candy, and a lot of placeholders for areas out, but I will still have to pop in again to see what the full shelves will look like. They did have a giant plastic fly for $3. If they have a bunch in there by Monday, I will purchase the lot. I really liked some of their skeletons, and will almost assuredly be back for a couple of those. They had a skull nearly as huge as the one I got at Lowe's, but plastic, with no light-up eyes or voice.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Oops. Sorry for the lopsided pix in the post above. ?


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> I picked up these skull vases. They should look great on the kitchen counter.
> View attachment 719886


Those are cool. Were they in a different section than the Halloween merch? I do not even remember seeing them online.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

MasqAddikt said:


> Those are cool. Were they in a different section than the Halloween merch? I do not even remember seeing them online.


They were with the normal home decor items. Threshold brand. Near the home furnishings of the famous tv designing couple..... I can’t remember their name, but they have their own tv show on design. Anyway, it’s not with the Halloween decorations, but with housewares. The skull vases are available online and are pretty substantial pieces if you are interested.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> They were with the normal home decor items. Threshold brand. Near the home furnishings of the famous tv designing couple..... I can’t remember their name, but they have their own tv show on design. Anyway, it’s not with the Halloween decorations, but with housewares. The skull vases are available online and are pretty substantial pieces if you are interested.


Same brand as the snake trays, which are great quality. Thank you very much for the info.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

HalloweenVamp said:


> My recent haul. I love the plasma skull and the witch was much bigger than I had expected lol


You found a terriarium plant! Last one im after. Yeah you!! I was wondering if they were back shipped.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bobbiejo said:


> The reason I even went to Target today was because their website said this store had all of the toxic plants in stock. Turns out they’re in stock because they’ve never been brought out. ? Still school supplies on the shelves. I’m surprised they had the skulls, but I really like them, so it’s a win.


Yep!!! Ive lost count how many trip checks weve made now trying to complete the collection. Its stored in their storeroom on pallets.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Yep!!! Ive lost count how many trip checks weve made now trying to complete the collection. Its stored in their storeroom on pallets.


Are you referring to the individual stores or the Target distribution warehouses? I can’t imagine they won’t eventually become available again online. I hope anyway. 

Surprisingly I’ve bought more this year from Target than any other single store. The large Ghoulish Garden plant, two smaller baby plants, the huge cauldron, the oval snake tray, and two ceramic skull vases. I’m even thinking about getting the rectangular snake tray as well. I’ll get a couple more toxic plants if they ever come back in stock.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm very happy to say that our local Target FINALLY had some stuff out, & I got this awesome guy. They weren't fully stocked yet, but they did have a few of the Ghoulish Garden plants, the skeleton DJ, a few of the new tombstones, the cat animatronic, some bleeding skull candles, and a lot of empty shelves. I'll definitely be going back to see what else they put out in a week or so. The Bullseye's Playground was less than stellar, but that is par for the course for our store. I did find a matte black potion bottles that lights up that says Witches Brew. There is one that says October 31st also. I may get some of those coffin candles that smell like funeral flowers if they still have them on my next trip.


----------



## MasqAddikt (Jun 19, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> I’m even thinking about getting the rectangular snake tray as well. I’ll get a couple more toxic plants if they ever come back in stock.


Get it - you will not be disappointed. Which are the toxic plants? If you mean the potted ones, I have yet to see them available for shipping, although I am sure that Target will offer that option at some point. The stores have had _one_ of each, which is ridiculous.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Added eyes to the gravestone and a little accent paint.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Kdestra said:


> Added eyes to the gravestone and a little accent paint.


Cool! I got those eye balls too. Figured they would come in handy. Apparently you did too. ?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I saw three packs of those eye balls today. They're fun. The whole collection is fun. If I had a larger house, I would have collected them. I was there to pick up three of the 6" Spider Web Halloween Unscented Pillar Candles. There is a 4" pillar too. I really like them...



https://www.target.com/p/6-34-spider-web-halloween-unscented-pillar-candle-black-white-hyde-38-eek-boutique-8482/-/A-54396642



Also got a second Skull Plasma Ball. I gave the first one that I got last year to my oldest granddaughter. She loves it as much as I do. Was so happy to see it available again this year!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I finally went to my Target because I called a few days ago and was told their Halloween stuff would be out today...some of it was but half of the area was still back to school crap.

The really surprising thing was they had NO Halloween candy out...like...even grocery stores have that stuff out!

Really do not get what is with Target this year.

I at least was able to get one of the plant decorations I really wanted...so that was nice.

I'm a bit miffed that I'll have to come back...it's not that easy to get down to Target so I was really hoping for a "one and done" style trip.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bobbiejo said:


> Are you referring to the individual stores or the Target distribution warehouses? I can’t imagine they won’t eventually become available again online. I hope anyway.
> 
> Surprisingly I’ve bought more this year from Target than any other single store. The large Ghoulish Garden plant, two smaller baby plants, the huge cauldron, the oval snake tray, and two ceramic skull vases. I’m even thinking about getting the rectangular snake tray as well. I’ll get a couple more toxic plants if they ever come back in stock.


They told me stored on pallets on top shelf in their store rooms. Haven’t gotten to them yet to unpack. I was asking if they’d go open boxes. Super centers slower also. I’ve worked my butt off chasing these plants


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Picked up 2 of the Pyrex covered bowls and a pair of Halloween jammies ?


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Nox Eterna said:


> Picked up 2 of the Pyrex covered bowls and a pair of Halloween jammies ?


I wanted the black PJs but they didn't have my size


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I finally went to my Target because I called a few days ago and was told their Halloween stuff would be out today...some of it was but half of the area was still back to school crap.
> 
> The really surprising thing was they had NO Halloween candy out...like...even grocery stores have that stuff out!
> 
> ...


Hate to admit how many Targets we went to this weekend but it's more then 5. Three of the stores didn't have anything. I feel fortunate for finding what I did but I'm worn out


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I wanted the black PJs but they didn't have my size


I ended up ordering them online because the site said none in my size within any distance I was willing to drive to, then I happened to stop by the closest store to me and guess what they had in stock? ?


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Got my terracotta jack-o-lanterns. I love that they have no mouth.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Illysium said:


> Got my terracotta jack-o-lanterns. I love that they have no mouth.
> 
> View attachment 720226
> View attachment 720227


I think they are so sweet. I didn't get any but something about them is precious


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Nox Eterna said:


> I ended up ordering them online because the site said none in my size within any distance I was willing to drive to, then I happened to stop by the closest store to me and guess what they had in stock? ?


No I mean they literally don't have my size. In women's I'm usually a 3X. Men's 2X. I can wear one size down but it tends to be tight and uncomfortable, I like my clothing loose.

Those PJs only go up to 1X.


----------



## Myra Mains Haunters (Jan 1, 2017)

We are presently in Palm Springs, and stopped off at the Target Store here ( Before spending the day...Baking by the Pool....it was 110 today! ) and were amazed at all of the really Cool stuff that they have, and their "Prices" were the Cheapest that we have seen any where, for Skeletons and other things.
$40 for their Full Size Skeletons, is by far the Best Deal......that we have seen to date.
They seem to be $59 everywhere else.
We will be stopping off to buy a bunch of stuff, on our way back home, from our Holidays in Palm Springs.
We LOVE the Sun, but.....these Holidays, are sure cutting into our Halloween time.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Ours still doesn't have the main decor out yet so was sick of waiting & Sis ordered me the skeleton lantern, a 6 pc. mini ornament set for some black tabletop trees I got 2 years ago from Tuesday Morning, the Fire & Ice Projector Path lights, a Fire & Ice bulb & some pumpkin face orange mason jars since we could finally order the lanterns on-line & got them yesterday. I really like the lantern & found under the base that it has a hole so you could mount it horizontally as on a column or wall:









The ornaments are cute:









The mason jars were very cheap & bought 4 of them. I put a submersible tealight in one but since the jar is transparent & also rounded on the bottom, I don't like to see the light in it & I don't like when you see string lights inside of decor...just doesn't look right. I'm going to try using some sticky to attach the tealight upside down on the lid facing down & then to disguise the lid (which should have been black) with a homemade witch hat or something I can use to hang them from mini shepherd's hooks. Any other ideas???









Going to try & go again Thursday since I have a Dentist appt. in the area. Didn't order any tombstones since I wanted to see them in person. Think I have most of everything I wanted already.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Also forgot in that last on-line order that the 4" skull was now available. Already had the 6". Love they have timers. Looks pink but was actually on red but couldn't see a picture in the dark. I already used up the batteries in the large one & need to replace them.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I picked up the Pyrex storage container I choose for this year, Halloween Cat. It's in the 56 oz size that I like to use for salads at the office with an orange lid There's four orange and black repeat images: cat w/skull; cat w/bat wings; cat w/treat bowl; and cat w/pumpkin. It's my favorite of the three styles available this year.

Finally was able to order the $10 ceramic ghost candy dish tonight. Each time I got an email it was available to order, it was temporarily unavailable again. So tried another strategy. I instead just checked its status off an on today and this evening. That worked. Ordered a movie with it to I met the $25 minimum order requirement to have it shipped. Should be here in a week or so, hopefully in one piece!


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Bobbiejo said:


> The reason I even went to Target today was because their website said this store had all of the toxic plants in stock. Turns out they’re in stock because they’ve never been brought out. ? Still school supplies on the shelves. I’m surprised they had the skulls, but I really like them, so it’s a win.


We had this exact thing happen! They are in the store but not on the shelves cause the shelves still have those lame notebooks!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Myra Mains Haunters said:


> We are presently in Palm Springs, and stopped off at the Target Store here ( Before spending the day...Baking by the Pool....it was 110 today! ) and were amazed at all of the really Cool stuff that they have, and their "Prices" were the Cheapest that we have seen any where, for Skeletons and other things.
> $40 for their Full Size Skeletons, is by far the Best Deal......that we have seen to date.
> They seem to be $59 everywhere else.
> We will be stopping off to buy a bunch of stuff, on our way back home, from our Holidays in Palm Springs.
> We LOVE the Sun, but.....these Holidays, are sure cutting into our Halloween time.


I don't know what stores you have near by but Home Depot and Kroger both have full size skellys for 29.99. Kroger's seem better quality, they are in a box like the more high end ones but the Home Depot have light up eyes....I don't know if the Kroger ones do. Both look pretty good and are the pose and stay. If you have one of those stores or pass by one might be worth a look.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Forgot in my post that I also received my Skelly stake to go in my cemetery. Someone got smart & designed it well. Stake stored underneath.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I went in Target today and they were working on stocking Halloween but so far just costumes and some candy. I did find a ton of cute items in the dollar bins so at least that's something. I wish I had known the neon signs look so good. I would have bought one!


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Those are the first things I bought & was quite a while ago. I was in mine last Friday & they were adding more stuff to the bins. Keep checking if you are close.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

Got up an hour earlier than I had to. Drove out of my way to go to a store that listed items in stock. A few costumes were out and that was it. I have $200 in Target gift cards that are burning a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saw this recap of the $3-4 halloween spooky garden items on _Insider_ this morning. Nice collection!









Target is selling an entire line of Halloween-inspired succulents and they're all under $5


These tiny and spooky faux planters come in a variety of shapes and they can be added to your home's decor year-round or every October.




www.insider.com


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Saw this recap of the $3-4 halloween spooky garden items on _Insider_ this morning. Nice collection!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And every single one is out of stock online/limited stock nearby...which usually means not in stores.

The closest place that has some of them is 25 miles away...not happening. 

I really want that skull one with the purple/blue plant...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Try calling your stores. I just made my LAST trip to one of ours still not set up n got someone to go get what i was looking for in the storeroom. When they check inventory it’s different than online. Ive worked myself stupid trying to get these plants from everywhere!! I think worth it


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Try calling your stores. I just made my LAST trip to one of ours still not set up n got someone to go get what i was looking for in the storeroom. When they check inventory it’s different than online. Ive worked myself stupid trying to get these plants from everywhere!! I think worth it


Yeah last time I called the store they said everything would be out on the 14th...which is why I went on the 14th...hardly anything out.

I don't trust the employees to really know anything. It's not just Target and it's not just this year...employees in general at any store seem stumped when I ask them about things...I know they're minimum wage but seriously...like they don't have two brain cells to rub together. At least the ones I've dealt with. They give me this dumb, blank look and usually sigh heavily as if I'm asking them to do a lot when all it is, is they have to check their little hand held scanner/device thingy to see if they have stuff in stock.

It's no more effort then pulling out a smart phone to Google something.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’m optimistic that they will eventually have them available online. I’ve even left some cleared space on my kitchen counter just for them. Thinking positive!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I’m laughing my butt off at these prices! ?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> I’m laughing my butt off at these prices! ?
> View attachment 720905
> View attachment 720906


Is this really what everything is coming to??? Average people who just want to shop and go to a store and find the stuff advertised can't get **** because greedy folks want to sell on ebay and marketplaces at scalper prices ?
Everything is like this now, halloween stuff, funko stuff, that RD stuff, toys, gaming stuff, every damn thing.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Bobbiejo said:


> I’m optimistic that they will eventually have them available online. I’ve even left some cleared space on my kitchen counter just for them. Thinking positive!


Bobbiejo. I ordered some of mine in the middle of the night. A stray would pop up for shipping but order it immediately or its gone. I have one extra of one or two if you cant find any. I got them for my daughter. If youll post what youre hunting. Ill keep up the search for you here. I made a “cute” witch apothecary scape with mine. I freaking love these plants for what i used them for. Pm if i can help


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

The dollar spot has some small web bowls in black in rose gold for $3. They're the perfect size to store eyeballs!


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

I was on amazon the other day and saw the exact items from DT for like $9.95!!! I wonder if people actually buy them?! So ridiculous.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Got these decanter tags at the dollar spot yesterday. Of course I will put them on a few potion bottles. they are metal with metal chains to slip over the bottle. 3 bucks, I think they're cute.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

LOVE those decanter tags! Wish I had of seen them today in the 3 Targets I went to.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

If anyone comes across the small urn planter (the $15 one), I am looking for 2 of them. NONE of my stores have any of the ghoulish garden stuff. It’s very frustrating. I was there from day one when it became available to ship online but honestly, I swear I think it went straight from “coming soon” to “notify when it’s back in stock”. So I signed up to get alerts, and I got alerts 3 days in a row telling me it was back in stock and when I went to order it, nope, it’s not available (and I clicked the link as soon as the email was delivered to me). So somethings up with the whole ghoulish garden line and I DON’T LIKE IT ONE BIT! ???


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> LOVE those decanter tags! Wish I had of seen them today in the 3 Targets I went to.


Mine just got them in. Yesterday was the first time I had seen them and any of the Targets I go to I frequent 3 that are close to me ( all less than 15 min) , they had restocked the dollar spot ( bullseye playground) as well. Usually once it goes low that is it until they switch to the new thing but they restocked everything and added a few things I hadn't seen before I keep putting that Ouija board tray in my basket and then putting it back....did that yesterday and got these instead,


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> If anyone comes across the small urn planter (the $15 one), I am looking for 2 of them. NONE of my stores have any of the ghoulish garden stuff. It’s very frustrating. I was there from day one when it became available to ship online but honestly, I swear I think it went straight from “coming soon” to “notify when it’s back in stock”. So I signed up to get alerts, and I got alerts 3 days in a row telling me it was back in stock and when I went to order it, nope, it’s not available (and I clicked the link as soon as the email was delivered to me). So somethings up with the whole ghoulish garden line and I DON’T LIKE IT ONE BIT! ???
> 
> View attachment 721093


That is THE one plant I haven't seen at all and probably the one I would have bought if it ever materialized. Could be that I just missed it since they went fast. Each Target I go to had 2 each of the larger ones and they were gone in a day or two, only the singing ones can be found now and I don't want those.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> That is THE one plant I haven't seen at all and probably the one I would have bought if it ever materialized. Could be that I just missed it since they went fast. Each Target I go to had 2 each of the larger ones and they were gone in a day or two, only the singing ones can be found now and I don't want those.


I actually saw the smaller one in store a couple weeks ago, had it in my hand even, but didn’t buy it because I thought I wanted the larger one instead. So I left it and had intentions to buy 2 large ones and that’s it. Then a week or so later, I somehow managed to find one large one. It was literally the only ghoulish garden thing the store had. So now I decided I’m gonna change my display up since it doesn’t look like I can use them as originally planned. Now my display will just be the large one and hopefully at least one small one if I can find it, if not 2 of them. I’m all about symmetry ?

And yeah I agree about the singing one. I ordered that one online and it’s just “eh”. Haven’t decided what I’m gonna do with it yet, Maybe I can trade it with someone.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Illysium said:


> Got my terracotta jack-o-lanterns. I love that they have no mouth.
> 
> View attachment 720226
> View attachment 720227


Ever since I saw your post I haven't been able to get these guys off my mind. I didn't need them but they needed me and made me bring them home. I got them today and happy I did . there is something about them that reminds me of primitive decor but not too folksy.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Ever since I saw your post I haven't been able to get these guys off my mind. I didn't need them but they needed me and made me bring them home. I got them today and happy I did . there is something about them that reminds me of primitive decor but not too folksy.


Cool. I agree, I love em. They're so different from everything else out there.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Bobbiejo said:


> Someone was looking for the large cauldron I found a few days ago. While looking online at Target’s website for additional toxic plants (they are all out of stock), I found the cauldron. Just use cauldron in the search bar and it shows up pretty quickly. It is in stock and costs 29.99, so you’ll have to add another $5 to qualify for free shipping.


Meant to say thanks for this post, because of you I was able to order the cauldron. Free shipping with target card plus the 5% off. I love it !!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

These were the two items I was looking for. I’m good though; it is what it is. I’m guessing Target is realizing they should have ordered more merchandise for their stores.


----------



## Jacki Lantern (Sep 19, 2019)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Yeah last time I called the store they said everything would be out on the 14th...which is why I went on the 14th...hardly anything out.
> 
> I don't trust the employees to really know anything. It's not just Target and it's not just this year...employees in general at any store seem stumped when I ask them about things...I know they're minimum wage but seriously...like they don't have two brain cells to rub together. At least the ones I've dealt with. They give me this dumb, blank look and usually sigh heavily as if I'm asking them to do a lot when all it is, is they have to check their little hand held scanner/device thingy to see if they have stuff in stock.
> 
> It's no more effort then pulling out a smart phone to Google something.



These retail employees are so useless now. There's been so many times I ask for help and they can't be bothered. They "Think" its in isle X and I tell them I've looked there, then their response is they are out of stock. Again, all they have to do is check their handheld to see exactly where it is. I know its not a glamorous job but cmon, take some pride in what you do!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

If your stores not put them out go n ask them to check inventory numbers on their hand held thing n go open boxes in storage. They did that for me they had not set up the shelves yet due to hurricane water pallets in the way. The poppies n terriaium n small ones were harderst to find.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm going to keep looking for the plants. I've found through searching for various things that sometimes it says sold out or not available at a store but when I go there I find the item. So I'm not giving up until its clear they aren't restocking cause ya just never know.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

I just ran to two Targets to see what they had on the shelves. The first store is the one where I bought the large cauldron and snake tray, but at that time they didn’t have anything out in the actual Halloween section (it was still school supplies). Today they did have Halloween out and they had one plant! It’s another Ghoulish Garden plant. I got it! Now at least I have two plants instead of one lone individual. I ran to another store just to see if my luck would hold out, but all they had was the poppies in a cloche piece. I just don’t like it and decided to leave it on the shelf.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Jacki Lantern said:


> These retail employees are so useless now. There's been so many times I ask for help and they can't be bothered. They "Think" its in isle X and I tell them I've looked there, then their response is they are out of stock. Again, all they have to do is check their handheld to see exactly where it is. I know its not a glamorous job but cmon, take some pride in what you do!!


I was lucky to find the big Ghoulish Garden plant and the I'm a gardener gravestone but since I wasn't prepared to find anything I didn't get a cart (both items are big) So I had to carry them to front of store get cart (I knew if I left them they'd be gone when I got back). As I started walking I noticed 2 security guys following me. If they were so damn worried about me shoplifting 2 huge items - they should have asked me if I needed help or offer to get me a cart.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Bobbiejo said:


> I’m laughing my butt off at these prices! ?
> View attachment 720905
> View attachment 720906


Oh woe!!! Wtf that's outrageous


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

I went to a Target today and was appalled to see that they've only put out costumes! What?! It's officially fall now, the kids have been back at school for 2 weeks, what the heck is going on? Usually the first thing is the candy aisles, but there was no candy out yet, all they've done is about 5 aisles of costumes. I hope the other Target around here has their act together tomorrow! I don't think they've ever put it out this late before.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

HexMe said:


> I went to a Target today and was appalled to see that they've only put out costumes! What?! It's officially fall now, the kids have been back at school for 2 weeks, what the heck is going on? Usually the first thing is the candy aisles, but there was no candy out yet, all they've done is about 5 aisles of costumes. I hope the other Target around here has their act together tomorrow! I don't think they've ever put it out this late before.


the 2 Targets I've gone to also only have costumes out and I agree, I don't remember them ever waiting this late to stock stuff on the shelf. Its very disappointing honestly.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone found the small 4 dollar plants ? I haven't seen those at all. Found 1 vase of peeping poppies today but so far the shelves stay empty other than that. 2 other women there at the same time looking for them so I just lucked up getting there first. I would be shocked if Target doesn't bring these back in some form or another next year because they can't keep these things. Scalpers are part of the problem but I really think people dig em.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Anyone found the small 4 dollar plants ? I haven't seen those at all. Found 1 vase of peeping poppies today but so far the shelves stay empty other than that. 2 other women there at the same time looking for them so I just lucked up getting there first. I would be shocked if Target doesn't bring these back in some form or another next year because they can't keep these things. Scalpers are part of the problem but I really think people dig em.


Cool you found the poppies! Yes, I have two of the small $4 Venus flytraps I bought. I’ve also seen one of the small flowers with the eye in the center, but I was on the fence about it and didn’t buy it.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Anyone found the small 4 dollar plants ? I haven't seen those at all. Found 1 vase of peeping poppies today but so far the shelves stay empty other than that. 2 other women there at the same time looking for them so I just lucked up getting there first. I would be shocked if Target doesn't bring these back in some form or another next year because they can't keep these things. Scalpers are part of the problem but I really think people dig em.


Mine had one pink & white one the other day. I passed on it because they aren't my colors. It was really nice though. I should have bought it, in hindsight. Still looking for the orange ones. They'd make great stocking stuffers/ special handouts/ gifts. Might run back by there tomorrow.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Anyone found the small 4 dollar plants ? I haven't seen those at all. Found 1 vase of peeping poppies today but so far the shelves stay empty other than that. 2 other women there at the same time looking for them so I just lucked up getting there first. I would be shocked if Target doesn't bring these back in some form or another next year because they can't keep these things. Scalpers are part of the problem but I really think people dig em.


Yes and I feel very very fortunate to have bought them. I searched 5 different Targets last week. They are perfect for my Haunted Greenhouse

I only saw them at one Target location and never saw them again


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes i got the set but struggled to find them. Weve gone to five different stores multiple times n was able to order online. It was work. major stalking If they dont have it out ask them to go look on their handheld n get it for you. The staff helped me


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I really want one or two of the small venus fly trap ones but at this point I feel lucky if I find anything at all , so beggers can't be choosers. I will settle for what I find at this point. I'm still holding out hope for one of the larger 2 venus ones....either one will do. Only thing I would change would be the felt parts, I wish the leaves were plastic like the venus heads.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Anyone found the small 4 dollar plants ? I haven't seen those at all. Found 1 vase of peeping poppies today but so far the shelves stay empty other than that. 2 other women there at the same time looking for them so I just lucked up getting there first. I would be shocked if Target doesn't bring these back in some form or another next year because they can't keep these things. Scalpers are part of the problem but I really think people dig em.


Not sure where my Sister heard this but each store was to have only 2 of each. I doubt that is true. I got the white skull on Friday....last one. Had 2 purple skulls but nothing else. Sis wants the Venus one as well.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Forgot.... they also had the vase with poppies & the $15 venus but only 1 of each.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

My shipped ceramic ghost candy holder arrived on Saturday...in one piece. So relieved!

Like others here, the emailed alerts failed me three times so just started checking the Target site off and on throughout the day and evening. Late evening seems to be the magic hours for restocks. I hope they bring the plants back next year.

Good luck to you all. I hope you find everything you're still looking for. Last week, our dollar spot was well stocked on Wednesday afternoon/evening.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yodlei said:


> Not sure where my Sister heard this but each store was to have only 2 of each. I doubt that is true. I got the white skull on Friday....last one. Had 2 purple skulls but nothing else. Sis wants the Venus one as well.


Shes right. The four dollar just three ea. That’s including super targets. Its been grab n go, they are gone soon as they hit the shelves. The $4 cuties i mean most people would buy them at that price but nope couple a store. The black cat ive seen one bought it but never saw it again
The dome you can make an oddity.. add to it, im adding a felted mouse dressed like mortica


----------



## DonkaFjord (Aug 25, 2019)

I really wanted the plants, and I saw almost all of them on the shelves but thought I could come back later and all of them would be out. Nope. Came back and only one was left. It seems kind of early in the season for them to sell out, right? Do you guys still think I have a chance to get them?


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

I just received a email alert that Some of the 4.00 succulents are back in stock to be shipped


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I wonder why Target has been so slow this year? When I went, all they had was costumes pretty much. I mean they had a few decor items but nothing major. I did get SUPER lucky and got the single Ghoulish Garden item I wanted, the terrarium...mainly because it was cheap and looked good. The cloche also looked good but they didn't have one when I went in so I didn't bother.

But I'm going the day after tomorrow...and to a different Target so wish me luck...honestly all I want is the damn candy at this point.


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I went back today. All the small $4 plants are gone, even though the website listed them in stock. They don't even have a spot for them anymore. All they had was a large $35 Venus fly trap (the fourth one I've seen at my store, so they've gotten more than the rumored two) and the medium biting blossoms (both of which are listed as not carried at my store.) So they still seem to be restocking the larger plants, and you can't rely on the website for accurate stock status, it seems to be wrong every time. Everything else, aside from candy, was picked over. It was weird seeing the store so barren, more than a month from Halloween. Michael's was even worse, they're already out of almost everything. Really glad I started early.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Mr Hocus is very happy with the Haunted Cat House from Target but wont share with his little sister Pocus. (He's eating home grown catnip)


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Went to Target yesterday.......wow. Practically nothing except small items. Nothing for the yard or.....anything substantial really. Lights were limited too.
Went to Walmart after that and it wasn't any better, maybe more costumes.


----------



## hjg0989 (Aug 19, 2019)

I bought 12 pool noodles at Target today (70% off = 60 cents each!) I am going to paint them orange and black and stick them on 5ft garden stakes to guide the way across the yard for those exiting the haunted garage. I also bought 40" plastic chains at the Dollar Tree. I will cut the pool noodles in half and put a chain between each half and link it to the next noodle then put a solar powered ghost light from Dollar Tree on the top of each pool noodle. I'm wondering if I should have bought the pumpkins instead of the ghosts.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Finally went to Target...some good and some bad. I saw some of the plants, but not the cloche. They actually had a lot of the "Moonlight Bash" items. Not my personal style but interesting to play with the demos.

I managed to get nearly everything that was exclusive to Target. I still haven't managed to get:


Hyde and Eek! Boutique 2019 Chocolate Cookie Haunted House Kit
Hyde and Eek! Boutique Jack O' Lantern Cookie Kit
Halo Top Pumpkin Pie Dairy Free Frozen Dessert (I REALLY wanted this since I'm lactose intolerant  )
Black Succulents
Neon lights (the Bullseye ones, only got the candy one)

And the cloche but it was a maybe anyways...the other ones I really wanted to get. Specifically the last three items. I don't think I'm going to go back...I think it's just to late for stuff. It either will get snatched up as soon as it hits the floor or I'll be waiting forever. I can't check my Targets every week.

If someone's willing to send me the neon lights/black succulents at cost (plus shipping), please let me know.

Also some general grocery store things that I haven't been able to find, but I might find at Walmart or something:


Halloween Monster Cereals
Mt. Dew VooDew (personal sized bottle and/or 12 pack)
Toll House Fall n' Leaves
Brach's Mini Candy Corn & Buncha Crunch
Hostess Limited Edition Iced Pumpkin CupCakes (or any Halloween/Fall Hostess item)
Swiss Miss Limited Edition Pumpkin Spice Hot Cocoa Mix

Anyone seen these things out at Walmart, Safeway or Kroger/Fred Meyer? I was pretty stunned to not find the monster cereals at either Targets and not to see one hint of the Mt. Dew VooDoo at Target or 7-11 (which I hit for their exclusive Halloween candy).


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I found the Mt Dew Voo Dew at Dollar General. I haven't seen it anywhere else. Saw the cereal early on at Target and it started to dwindle pretty quick. Didn't see it at Walmart at all. Saw the cereal at CVS as well but they are asking 5 dollars and change per box. 
Candy Corn with buncha crunch at CVS also.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I found the Mt Dew Voo Dew at Dollar General. I haven't seen it anywhere else. Saw the cereal early on at Target and it started to dwindle pretty quick. Didn't see it at Walmart at all. Saw the cereal at CVS as well but they are asking 5 dollars and change per box.
> Candy Corn with buncha crunch at CVS also.


We don't have Dollar Generals around here. That seems weird that it would just be there and no where else...hopefully someone else chimes in and says if they've seen it or not. We do have a few CVS's around but they are far and few between. I gotta hope the monster cereal can be found at my Walmart...


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

AstorReinhardt said:


> We don't have Dollar Generals around here. That seems weird that it would just be there and no where else...hopefully someone else chimes in and says if they've seen it or not. We do have a few CVS's around but they are far and few between. I gotta hope the monster cereal can be found at my Walmart...


I don't think Dollar General is the only place that has it, it's just the only place I personally have seen it so far. Checked Walmart today and still no monster cereal and Target was sold out, Only had the monster fruit roll ups left.


----------



## RiverRat3 (Sep 28, 2017)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Finally went to Target...some good and some bad. I saw some of the plants, but not the cloche. They actually had a lot of the "Moonlight Bash" items. Not my personal style but interesting to play with the demos.
> 
> I managed to get nearly everything that was exclusive to Target. I still haven't managed to get:
> 
> ...


Went to Kroger yesterday & found the monster cereals for $2 50 per box. No luck on the other things though. Our Target had a very small cart with a few of the fruit roll-ups, but none of the rest.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I got the cauldron today!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I can’t find that on the website! I looked before too and couldn’t find it then either. Do u have a link?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I gave up and wasn’t going to buy another cauldron but since I bought a new witch from a Grandinroad, I need another one. And I like that one has feet. My other one is just round on the bottom.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Hearthfire said:


> I got the cauldron today!!
> View attachment 722137


Aren’t they great! I had to talk myself out of buying a second one last week at a local Target store.


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> I can’t find that on the website! I looked before too and couldn’t find it then either. Do u have a link?


Last I looked they no longer were selling it online. When it was up, you could just do a word search for cauldron and it was 2-3 items down the list.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I have been stalking the site and could never find it. Then I walked in today and there it was! All alone in the normal kitchen area!! I pranced all over that store with a huge smile filling it with pumpkin spice goodies to bake


----------



## DonkaFjord (Aug 25, 2019)

So the site is now listing all of the garden plants as "No longer sold at this location" for all my local targets instead of being just "out of stock." Really kicking myself for not grabbing the smaller ones when I saw them. Don't know what's going on with a lot of retailers this year- most are setting up Christmas and already decreasing their Halloween shops and it isn't even October yet.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

DonkaFjord said:


> So the site is now listing all of the garden plants as "No longer sold at this location" for all my local targets instead of being just "out of stock." Really kicking myself for not grabbing the smaller ones when I saw them. Don't know what's going on with a lot of retailers this year- most are setting up Christmas and already decreasing their Halloween shops and it isn't even October yet.


I noticed that too. Found one of the $15 venus fly traps today in Asheville NC, I was so surprised and grabbed that sucker. First one I've seen in store. I was hoping it meant they were showing up again but I guess not.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I noticed that too. Found one of the $15 venus fly traps today in Asheville NC, I was so surprised and grabbed that sucker. First one I've seen in store. I was hoping it meant they were showing up again but I guess not.


I did the same......found 2 things the other day....the cloche and the plant that’s in the pumpkin planter. Not the ones I wanted but it was all the store had and I felt compelled to buy them!


----------



## DonkaFjord (Aug 25, 2019)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I noticed that too. Found one of the $15 venus fly traps today in Asheville NC, I was so surprised and grabbed that sucker. First one I've seen in store. I was hoping it meant they were showing up again but I guess not.


Maybe I will check once more just in case there was a restock or a few left behind but I am pretty crushed. Especially because my store only got one or two of each. I don't remember the themed items from target being so rare in years past.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

This year has just been weird with all Halloween things...food and decor and not just at Target. Not sure what's going on...


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

I noticed some folks complaining in the reviews about the limited stock. I'd recommend to write to Target customer service to complain in an attempt to get them to up their stock next year. Resellers are definitely part of the problem but Christmas stuff is also picked up by them and there still seems to be stock left in the stores. I have 3 Targets in my area and never even saw any of the flower items besides the dancing fly traps in the jack o lantern.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Personally I don’t think resellers are the problem. They have definitely caused problems, sure, but the issue started with Target promoting the s*** out of this line of merchandise and then not being able to fulfill the demand. Of course then the resellers came in to take advantage of the situation, but I don’t think they caused it. This is all on Target.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Found the Eek and Boo Garland by complete surprise and never saw another one.
Did anyone else buy it? Target is so darn frustrating this year ☠☠


----------



## Nilbog (Sep 10, 2019)

AstorReinhardt said:


> This year has just been weird with all Halloween things...food and decor and not just at Target. Not sure what's going on...


I agree! I feel like they should be fully stocked at Target but aren't that it looks like A they sold out or B they never stocked it. I saw the venus flytrap animatronic at a Target in Portland while traveling I wish I bought it but there was no room in my luggage for that. I can't even order it online.


----------



## Nilbog (Sep 10, 2019)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Personally I don’t think resellers are the problem. They have definitely caused problems, sure, but the issue started with Target promoting the s*** out of this line of merchandise and then not being able to fulfill the demand. Of course then the resellers came in to take advantage of the situation, but I don’t think they caused it. This is all on Target.


Exactly it went viral long before October!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Personally I don’t think resellers are the problem. They have definitely caused problems, sure, but the issue started with Target promoting the s*** out of this line of merchandise and then not being able to fulfill the demand. Of course then the resellers came in to take advantage of the situation, but I don’t think they caused it. This is all on Target.


Yep, I went by there again today. The place is a dead zone. Target definitely dropped the ball this time.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Kdestra said:


> Found the Eek and Boo Garland by complete surprise and never saw another one.
> Did anyone else buy it? Target is so darn frustrating this year ☠☠


Yes found several that i got for my daughter n myself. The 4 dollar pumpkin only saw one of. They never got stocked this season in any of the stores i multiply hit. I think were seeing the politics with china effecting all this in all the stores.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

screamqueen2012 said:


> Yes found several that i got for my daughter n myself. The 4 dollar pumpkin only saw one of. They never got stocked this season in any of the stores i multiply hit. I think were seeing the politics with china effecting all this in all the stores.


Was thinking about the Tariffs that were imposed on China all year and how it would affect Halloween. Many of the items are: small gears, internal mechanisms, bolts, sockets,etc.
It will be worse next year.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

tariffs haven't caused anything,it's just target


----------



## HereForTheBoose (Aug 21, 2016)

I'm pretty sure Halloween stock was this sparse last year (at least in my area), people just didn't notice it as much since none of the products were highly sought after like the garden line. People who couldn't find the collectible birds were able to order them online at least. This year was even more abysmal.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

I agree that it is all on Target. I think they were trying to get out of Halloween cheap by making sure they wouldn't have much stock left over that they would have to discount. Tariffs have nothing to do with it.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

HereForTheBoose said:


> I'm pretty sure Halloween stock was this sparse last year (at least in my area), people just didn't notice it as much since none of the products were highly sought after like the garden line. People who couldn't find the collectible birds were able to order them online at least. This year was even more abysmal.


Maybe for decor but not for food. I would remember having trouble finding limited edition food/candy. I didn't have this much trouble last year...and it's also not just Target in some cases, a lot of other places don't have certain foods (monster cereals and voodew Mt. Dew are the two major ones). But if I remember right, the only trouble with decor I had last year was those Bullseye neon lights.

And again, if I'm remembering right, Target had their stuff out earlier then this year, and the section was full, not half empty going into October...they put stuff out late this year and they didn't have as much out too.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Was just at Target today; still a lot of half-empty shelves. Pretty lame. I saw exactly one of those big ghost candy dishes and grabbed it a couple of weeks ago. Haven't seen it again since. On the plus side, I've had no trouble finding seasonal junk food except for VooDew. Found a bunch of Halloween cereal and monster Fruit Roll-Ups today.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in today to actually buy some food items, and went back to check on their halloween since it hadn't been set up in past shopping trips, and was surprised to see halloween nearly all set up. This store has always been late setting up. The store had undergone a remodel over the past few months and have to say the halloween area looked very nice (nice improvement of the whole store). Halloween section was arranged a bit differently than in the past--kind of "show space" now which was nice. Of course candy and costumes were out. Still had a few empty shelf areas to fill in.

Did not see any of the potted plants that people like. I have Target's app and found their wallet coupon in this weeks ad for the $5 off $30 Hide & Eek in-store purchase, plus had 3-$5 gift cards all of which I had earlier thought I wouldn't be using any on halloween unless it was on the dragon skull. Seeing everything in person I have to say I thought overall the selection looked pretty nice and saw more there I liked than I thought I would. I did pick up the dragon skull, really like it and seems to be a nice solid plastic. Also picked up the Spooky Living Tree Kit (face and arms in a hard plastic). I bought a similar tree kit a few years back when it was out then at a few stores (GR had a hard resin one at the time but these were kind of cheaper knockoffs of those) and this one is much nicer quality than those knockoff designed ones. Picked up the Philips Orange and Purple Shimmering Effects screw-in bulb projection light. Saw it on display turned on and just really liked the effect and colors. According to the box it's a Target exclusive this year. From the $ area in the front I lucked into finding one each of the LED pumpkin, witch's hat, and bat "neon" lights. I didn't buy them in the past and did like that these were now two colors each. Wish they had a timer but don't think they do. 

Another thing I liked was the jawless skull, only saw the smaller version, but passed. Like the idea of the animated DJ but thought it looked cheap and at $99 would have been more than I would have spent. Seemed to work well and I can see it appealing to kids to use while playing music for a party. Only saw two of the flies and a cockroach and figure they were either nearly sold out or maybe they hadn't put all out yet, but also thought they were a nice rigid plastic.

There was one other item I ended up buying from the $ area and that was these black slatted frames but with the slats on a slant (think "window shutter" with square frame instead of a tall rectangular one). Saw a hanger on the back side. Good size and for $5 don't think I could touch the price in supplies and time even if I could build. I just saw them as being part of some facade down the road with either eerie colored lights or maybe low lying fog emitting from the slats. Just one of those "I think I can use that for something!" moments.

I was going to buy two ice cream cone acryllic stands for my carnival use but they all were showing cracks or had both side sections broken off. Luckily the clerk noticed the ones I thought looked okay weren't. Bad design so avoid if you see them. These were in the $ area. One last item to mention also in the $ area was a spirits board (Ouija like). It could have been something to hang but didn't notice a hanger on the back. Maybe intended to be something to serve drinks on.

So much better than I was expecting.


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Forhekset said:


> Was just at Target today; still a lot of half-empty shelves. Pretty lame. I saw exactly one of those big ghost candy dishes and grabbed it a couple of weeks ago. Haven't seen it again since. On the plus side, I've had no trouble finding seasonal junk food except for VooDew. Found a bunch of Halloween cereal and monster Fruit Roll-Ups today.


I am so curious about the VooDew. I have not seen that here in Illinois. But I'm gonna keep looking.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Picked up the Philips Orange and Purple Shimmering Effects screw-in bulb projection light. Saw it on display turned on and just really liked the effect and colors. According to the box it's a Target exclusive this year. From the $ area in the front I lucked into finding one each of the LED pumpkin, witch's hat, and bat "neon" lights. I didn't buy them in the past and did like that these were now two colors each. Wish they had a timer but don't think they do.
> 
> Another thing I liked was the jawless skull, only saw the smaller version, but passed. .


You did well, especially with the neons. I wish everything had a timer....best invention ever. I have both the 4" & 6" skulls & yes...they both have timers & didn't know that until I received them. I also got the projection bulb. Wasn't sure what I was going to do with it but I'm going to try it in a reflector hood & hang in inside this pumpkin (also found in Target about 2 weeks ago & forgot to post it) & see if the light shows through. If it works well, I need to find a waterproof witch hat to cover the hood.











This pumpkin is a very large 16". Never saw it on-line & it wasn't right by the Halloween stuff either but down a few aisles near the fall stuff on an end cap. Also had in black with white face but didn't like that. You can see the blemish by the right eye (it's left) & they were all like that so I'm going to fix it with a Sharpie. Only $6.

Also ended up with these:









Cat turns it's head, hisses & meows & eyes light up. The fingernails are actually green metallic but turn different colors as you look at them from different angles. The little Skelly dude plays a cute tune when you press his chest. 

Also this pumpkin light: Top color changes & the bottom (which would be inside your pumpkin) flashes in different modes you can set:














At yet a different Target but same day, found this clip on in the cheap bins up front:









Clips on a purse, kid's costume, rearview mirror, etc. Also can choose steady on, flashing or strobe.

Also at this same Target, found this purse on a child's mannequin (not by the Halloween). Very cute but am finding little pieces of the plastic glitter is rubbing off a bit so I'm going to baby it & not use everyday:


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I did a final check of my local Target. They have most of their stuff out I think. There were some empty spaces but it was a lot more stocked then it used to be. I still wasn't able to find what I wanted though. No neon Bullseye lights, no cookie kits (decorating sugar cookies and the building kits) and no more garden items. I did manage to snag a single bottle of VooDew but I was really hoping for two bottles, one to try and one to keep. I was also hoping for a 12 pack since the can designs and box design are awesome.

I found the monster cereals at Walmart actually, since there was no sign of them still at Target.

I also found the new GPK Revenge Of Oh The Horror-ible! cards. I got the coffin box as well as five card packs.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

? 
I tend to agree with Bobby2003 above that Target is trying to avoid having a lot of mark-downs Nov. 1st. They really are going way too slim with it. I'm sure there's been times when someone might readily plunk down good money for several of the same item, but for the lack of availability. 

I agree with many on here that Target is pretty weak for supplies this year. Yet on the other hand, I've actually spent more money there in the last couple of weeks than anywhere (brick-&-mortar or online). I made a special trip today for their collapsible coffin and walked out with the damned pose-able werewolf skelly. Can't think of an immediate use for it, but it's just so wicked looking I couldn't pass it up on a third trip! I know some year he's going to be perfect and I didn't want to regret not snatching it up while I had the chance. I got some classic double-takes sauntering out of the store clasping my prized prop by the spine.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I stopped by Target on the way home tonight. Halloween decor is 30% off. They're changing over the shelving to Christmas.

In the $1, $3, and $5 area, I found a small box of 6 foot icicle garland for $3, lit every six inches with a warm LED light. It operates with 2 AA batteries. The icicles vary in length from 1 3/4" to 2" to 3 1/4" inches. There's 10 to 11 icicles per 6" section. If someone wanted to build an icy scene, these might work nicely. Additionally, if someone needed small icicles, they could be removed, re-threaded with thin wire, and individually tied onto branches. I'm going to try to find a few more strands.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Target will be my first stop on Friday. Hoping to snag some good deals ?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

When does 90 percent off begin?


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

I found one more box of the small icicles tonight, so I now have enough for the display I started working on today. 

Just took a peek on the Target website. Looks like Halloween decor is 50% off now.


----------



## Cephus404 (Oct 13, 2017)

I stopped into Target yesterday and they had hardly anything left, just two aisles, one of costumes and one sad selection of decor. All of the skeletons were gone and things were only 30% off. Walmart was worse. Their Halloween aisle was completely gone and filled with Christmas.


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

@ssenchavez welcome to the forum. Yes, Target has a nice selection of Halloween items each year, and it can be ordered online too, though not now. It's worth watching for next year.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I planned on going to Target Saturday but that didn't work out so now I can't go until Thursday at the earliest ? I don't expect to find anything that long after Halloween.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I need to get to Target for other reasons so I'll probably get there too late for anything but leftover candy & the baking stuff that they always seem to overstock.


----------

